# Tea Party Sweeps Election



## Founder (May 18, 2010)

*Tea Party Sweeps the Elections. 

To all the backbiting naysayer Liberals and Democrats, the Tea Party and their putative leader Sarah Palin have given the back of their hand across the chops. 

Tea Party backed Rand Paul has now been declared the winner of the Republican nomination for Senate in Kentucky by a 2 to 1 majority defeating the establishment in both parties. Rand Paul, son of Ron Paul, who ran for President, ran with the full endorsement of the Tea Party, plus the early and repeated endorsement of Sarah Palin. Rand Paul has said repeatedly that the Tea Party will help him beat the Democrat in November and he is right. 

The Tea Party, after knocking off left leaning establishment-MSM Senator Bennett in Utah, has spun across the length and breadth of the nation and impacted the outcome in hundreds of races even at this early date in the off year elections. 

Specter, another long time target of the Tea Party, is fighting for his life and is projected to lose his nomination battle in Pennsylvania where Obama has poured in his political capital. But should Specter survive to face the Republican in November, the Tea Party will redouble their efforts to defeat him there with good prospects of doing so.  

Then there is the horrible Liberal anti-military Democrat Congressman Murtha, the guy that God took out recently. It looks like his old "safe" seat will go to another Conservative Republican supported by the Tea Party, and so it goes  everywhere.  

Does the Tea Party have legs? Yes. Does it have staying power for the long haul? Yes! It it going to be a king and Queen maker in November, and  in 2012? Yes. Has it got its finger in Obama's eye? Yes! 

We have now entered a new era in American political life, and Sarah Palin is at the center of it that is setting the pace that others in both parties are having to struggle to match. 

Everyone wants to know, on every subject, what does Sarah have to say, and she always has something to say. This is real power, and the Republican nomination is therefore hers to lose. 

In short, Obama is being crushed by this Tea Party-Sarah Palin avalanche. He is now caving in on another Tea Party demand that he send the army to the Arizona border, which will give Arizona, Sarah and TP a validation of their strategy.*


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 18, 2010)

What exactly kind of tea are you drinking?


----------



## kyzr (May 18, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> What exactly kind of tea are you drinking?



The Truth.  Truth Tea.  A very powerful potion.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2010)

Love it!

The more Tea Baggers running in November ...the more Democrats win

Thanks Sarah Palin!


----------



## kyzr (May 18, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Love it!
> 
> The more Tea Baggers running in November ...the more Democrats win
> 
> Thanks Sarah Palin!



Love the attitude.  We'll count the votes.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 18, 2010)

First, I was unaware that Murtha's seat was called yet. or that the candidate was a Tea Party candidate

Second, the only election that has happened tonight that is for the Tea Party is Rand Paul. Kudos to him, but his win is hardly a sweep.

Third, None of this at all determines how an Election primary in two years is going to turn out. Especially when no one is running yet. We don't even know if the President is going to run for reelection.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 18, 2010)

Founder said:


> *Tea Party Sweeps the Elections.
> 
> To all the backbiting naysayer Liberals and Democrats, the Tea Party and their putative leader Sarah Palin have given the back of their hand across the chops.
> 
> ...



No link, no source.  Did Founder write this?  Whomever did is a little over-optimistic.  I was hoping for a real election in 2012, but it looks like Obama/Biden for a second term.  Too bad too, it is nice to have a two party system in a Democracy.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (May 18, 2010)

I can see the lefty kooks starting to unwravel already!!!  Ain't it grand?


----------



## Stephanie (May 18, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> I can see the lefty kooks starting to unwravel already!!!  Ain't it grand?



yes it is.


----------



## HUGGY (May 18, 2010)

Founder said:


> *Tea Party Sweeps the Elections.
> 
> To all the backbiting naysayer Liberals and Democrats, the Tea Party and their putative leader Sarah Palin have given the back of their hand across the chops.
> 
> ...



Sara's strategy of playing you for fools and making a personal fortune at it is working...your "takeover"...not so much.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 18, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the lefty kooks starting to unwravel already!!!  Ain't it grand?
> ...



Let me see if I understand this.  This thread boasts big election success for Tea Baggers, yet there is no source or link to the information.  There is no back up for the thread at all.  Yet, you are celebrating victory anyway.  Just wanted to be sure I understood.  Thank you.


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2010)

No, the thread celebrates a victory for the Tea Party Movement.  It is not about SkidMark's sexual fetish.

Please, find some other people with whom to discuss sucking on sweaty male balls.  This area of the forum is for the Tea Party Movement.


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> First, I was unaware that Murtha's seat was called yet. or that the candidate was a Tea Party candidate
> 
> Second, the only election that has happened tonight that is for the Tea Party is Rand Paul. Kudos to him, but his win is hardly a sweep.
> 
> Third, None of this at all determines how an Election primary in two years is going to turn out. Especially when no one is running yet. We don't even know if the President is going to run for reelection.



it also doesn't in any way address how the tea party candidate does in a general election.

and yes the president will run for re-election. why wouldn't he with almost a 50% approval rating?


----------



## Stainmaster (May 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> No, the thread celebrates a victory for the Tea Party Movement.  It is not about SkidMark's sexual fetish.
> 
> Please, find some other people with whom to discuss sucking on sweaty male balls.  This area of the forum is for the Tea Party Movement.



Hey, I asked a simple question.  What is the source of the information this thread is based upon.  With your well-known concern about the accuracy of links, boedicca, I would have thought you would be the one challenging the source here.

And, while you are at it, would you be so kind to tell me more about this alleged fetish, I have.  Or, are you quiet on the subject having watched your bud, George Rekers, crash and burn?


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 18, 2010)

jillian said:


> it also doesn't in any way address how the tea party candidate does in a general election.
> 
> and yes the president will run for re-election. why wouldn't he with almost a 50% approval rating?



Alot can change within the next year. he hasn't announced anything. And while i doubt he wouldn't run. It's always a possibility at this stage.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 18, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > No, the thread celebrates a victory for the Tea Party Movement.  It is not about SkidMark's sexual fetish.
> ...



What is it in the OP that you don't believe?


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Hey, I asked a simple question.  What is the source of the information this thread is based upon.  With your well-known concern about the accuracy of links, boedicca, I would have thought you would be the one challenging the source here.
> 
> And, while you are at it, would you be so kind to tell me more about this alleged fetish, I have.  Or, are you quiet on the subject having watched your bud, George Rekers, crash and burn?




No, you did not ask a simple question.  You spewed about your obsession for sweaty male balls once again.  One would think you'd understand by now that Everyone On USMB knows how much you adore them.

George Rekers isn't my bud.  I know very little about him except for the recent scandal in the news.   What does he have to do with the Tea Party?


----------



## Stainmaster (May 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I asked a simple question.  What is the source of the information this thread is based upon.  With your well-known concern about the accuracy of links, boedicca, I would have thought you would be the one challenging the source here.
> ...


I did not know that I had "spewed" anything, I just asked what the source was of this "joyous" election information. 



> George Rekers isn't my bud.  I know very little about him except for the recent scandal in the news.   What does he have to do with the Tea Party?


Sorry, I guess some of us are a little over-sensitive these days.  To the best of my knowledge George Rekers has nothing to do with Tea Partiers/Baggers.


----------



## Founder (May 18, 2010)

*The real importance of this election is that it shows in action, in color, in widescreen, the fine art of a new, but yet old, Politics. 

The Tea Party, which is actually a movement, NOT a Party as such, has shown itself to be a new force in American Politics and governance. It has effectually driven the nation rightward across the board. It has done more in a few months than Libertarians have done in many years. It has shown the way to power is to work by taking over one or both of the two parties, not by running as a spoiler Third. 

The Republican candidate in Murtha's old seat is a Tea Party activist, not any sort of Republican establishment type, imagine that, and if he only come close it will be victory. For by pushing the bench marks rightward he has forced his Democrat opponent to embrace a vast swath of Conservative philosophy. 

The Democrat he has faced has embraced gun rights, right to life, opposed cap and trade and swore he would have voted against Obamacare and on and on. I mean, the Democrat has been forced to run against his own party, the entire Democrat Pelosi, Reid, Obama agenda across the board. This is the kind of thing Sarah and the TP has been able to achieve in just a few short months. It is a miracle. 

They have struck the fear of God into the left leaning Republican establishment everywhere and, amazingly, pulled the whole Democrat Party systematically Rightward, including even the President. Everyone, especially the Media, feel that kind of gravitational pull, and fear the full force of it. This is the true meaning of this election tonight. 

A new force is born, and no one can say no to it. Where it goes, no one knows. This is, in the end, a war for the mind of the Republican Party, the Democrat Party, the whole Nation, and even the world. As Maggie Thatcher, a truly great Conservative, was fond of saying, "First we win the argument, then we win everything else." Something tells me we are winning the argument. 

And Sarah, in her simple Joan of Arc fashion is somehow the exemplar of it, perhaps because, because, like Joan, her soul is pure. *


----------



## uscitizen (May 18, 2010)

TP endorsed Libertaian candidate Rand Paul won the Republican primary for US senate.
But then we went Bush,Bush,Palin in the last 3 presidential elections.


----------



## Founder (May 18, 2010)

*And because of this very success the Liberal Mods try to kill this thread by moving to what they hope is oblivion, "The Tea Party" Board. Pitiful tactics. *


----------



## Founder (May 18, 2010)

*Specter is defeated, a victory we have worked for 40 years to achieve. You can believe every TP in Pennsylvania did everything they could do to defeat this two-faced snake in the grass. 

When he dies I want to go dance on his grave, which should not be too long in coming. Now we will defeat the winning Democrat in November. 

Every liberal, moderate RINO so-called Republican must be defeated. They are more dangerous than Democrat Liberals. *


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 18, 2010)




----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Founder said:


> In short, Obama is being crushed by this Tea Party-Sarah Palin avalanche. He is now caving in on another Tea Party demand that he send the army to the Arizona border, which will give Arizona, Sarah and TP a validation of their strategy.



How does one conservative candidate defeating another conservative candidate in a closed primary state say anything about Obama?

As most of us have said, the general elections are where the teabaggers are going to be problematic for the GOP, which is why the Kentucky GOP opposed Paul.   

Meanwhile, back in reality, in the one general election today, the Democrat won.  Soundly.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Wow.  In my haste, I almost missed this.



Founder said:


> Then there is the horrible Liberal anti-military Democrat Congressman Murtha, the guy that God took out recently. It looks like his old "safe" seat will go to another Conservative Republican supported by the Tea Party, and so it goes  everywhere.



You really are the epitome of a moronic poster, founder. If you are what the teabaggers are about, you guys are going to get crushed in November.

BTW, how did that Pennsylvania race go for you guys?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Founder said:


> When he dies I want to go dance on his grave, which should not be too long in coming. Now we.



Make sure you sing and dance while doing so.  Just so the nice men will be able to find you and take you back to your padded cell.

You know, I normally don't neg rep people, but....................


----------



## Tom Clancy (May 18, 2010)

Founder said:


> Every liberal, moderate RINO so-called Republican must be defeated. They are more dangerous than Democrat Liberals. [/B]



Every person like you should leave the Republican party, then we might actually start looking decent.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 18, 2010)

Founder said:


> *Does the Tea Party have legs? Yes. Does it have staying power for the long haul? Yes! It it going to be a king and Queen maker in November, and  in 2012? Yes.*


Yeah....We've heard *THAT*, before*!!!!*

*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxDgRr_Ynvc&feature=related]YouTube - Right America Feeling Wronged pt1[/ame]

*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 18, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Love it!
> 
> The more Tea Baggers running in November ...the more Democrats win
> 
> *Thanks Sarah Palin!*


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 18, 2010)

From NBC's Mark Murray
Republican Tim Burns has conceded to Democrat Mark Critz in the special election to fill the late Jack Murtha's (D) congressional seat in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 18, 2010)

The Republican in Murtha's seat was picked by the party and he lost. He did, however, win the primary for the Republican spot this November. So that seat could be taken back.

Id hardly call that a Tea party victory either way. In fact, I see very little Tea Party involvement there at all.

As for the Sestak - Specter race, again, there was no Tea Party involvement at all. Republicans had nothing to do with Specters defeat. He ran as a Democrat. A very stupid move, i might add.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> The Republican in Murtha's seat was picked by the party and he lost. He did, however, win the primary for the Republican spot this November. So that seat could be taken back.
> 
> Id hardly call that a Tea party victory either way. In fact, I see very little Tea Party involvement there at all.
> 
> As for the Sestak - Specter race, again, there was no Tea Party involvement at all. Republicans had nothing to do with Specters defeat. He ran as a Democrat. A very stupid move, i might add.



Shhhhhhhhhhh............ You are interrupting Founder's fantasyland.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The Republican in Murtha's seat was picked by the party and he lost. He did, however, win the primary for the Republican spot this November. So that seat could be taken back.
> ...



That's my intention. I dislike people refusing to deal with reality. Fantasyworld is part of the problem. There are too many of us who refuse to see the world as it really is and hence, we can't do anything to change it when we deny it needs to be changed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, I asked a simple question.  What is the source of the information this thread is based upon.  With your well-known concern about the accuracy of links, boedicca, I would have thought you would be the one challenging the source here.
> ...



He asked for a link.  No one has given it.  Tea Party fail, period.


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2010)

Founder said:


> *Tea Party Sweeps the Elections.
> 
> To all the backbiting naysayer Liberals and Democrats, the Te...
> 
> ...


*Hold your horses queenie.





Dante said:



			Is Rand Paul another Scott Brown? Was Scott Brown really a Tea Party candidate? Rand Paul is a true blue Tea Party candidate. 





			DeMint has already endorsed conservative Assemblyman Chuck DeVore over party favorite Carly Fiorina in the California Senate race and was the first member of Congress to back conservative Marco Rubio over Gov. Charlie Crist in the closely watched Florida Senate race. He has been openly considering an endorsement of a conservative political unknown in the Illinois Senate race against moderate Republican Rep. Mark Kirk. Jim DeMint: A tea party crowd favorite - - POLITICO.com-By MANU RAJU  & JOSH KRAUSHAAR | 11/23/09 4:22 AM EST

Click to expand...


the Tea Party candidate in New York lost. The state GOP lost in that race. 



DeMint and the Tea Party are pushing the GOP leadership.

Jim DeMint: Tea Party hero, GOP problem



Tuesday, May 18, 2010

A backbencher known for his eagerness to challenge the Republican establishment, DeMint is becoming one of the most influential voices of the conservative rebellion thats shaking up GOP primaries. Tapping an anti-incumbent fervor, the South Carolina lawmaker is a coveted  and feared  endorsement, funneling money and grass-roots energy to long-shot candidates who threaten Washingtons GOP favorites.

His efforts, highly unusual for a freshman, have upset senators on Capitol Hill, where hes viewed by many as an ideologue willing to purge centrist veterans.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The Republican in Murtha's seat was picked by the party and he lost. He did, however, win the primary for the Republican spot this November. So that seat could be taken back.
> ...







Dante said:


> A district that went GOP in 2008, and that had to deal with the Democrat Murtha scandals. If the anti-incumbent nitwits can't take Murtha's seat away from Dems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> No, the thread celebrates a victory for the Tea Party Movement.  It is not about SkidMark's sexual fetish.
> 
> Please, find some other people with whom to discuss sucking on sweaty male balls.  This area of the forum is for the Tea Party Movement.



you sound obsessed, teabaguette.


----------



## California Girl (May 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> > *Tea Party Sweeps the Elections.
> ...



Which is different from Obama - how? Or Bush? Gore? Clinton? Etc etc etc. 

They ALL do this. Why is it ok for some and not for others?

No wonder Si modo doesn't need 'friends' like you.... You're too stupid for her. And anyone with an IQ over 60.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)




----------



## midcan5 (May 19, 2010)

Paul was nutty even before nuttiness became a national whiners party. 

Rand Paul is sometimes referred to as a 'Marxist on the right,' "...the idea that individual freedom should be the sole rule of ethics and government."  It sounds fine and make the heart and spirit soar, but ultimately is meaningless. Consider his dad who shares the same political philosophy, except for saying no, can anyone tell me something he has done that moves us towards a better world? Politics is always a balancing act, and the far right or left ideologues end up doing nothing. 

The American Conservative -- Marxism of the Right


"Genuine politics -- even politics worthy of the name -- the only politics I am willing to devote myself to -- is simply a matter of serving those around us: serving the community and serving those who will come after us. Its deepest roots are moral because it is a responsibility expressed through action, to and for the whole."  Vaclav Havel


----------



## geauxtohell (May 19, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> you sound obsessed, *teabaguette.*


----------



## geauxtohell (May 19, 2010)

Has anyone seen Founder lately?  I think we should consider implementing suicide watch.


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Founder said:
> ...



Do we really have to go back over that "I Q" thing again?  There is plenty of room at my CP for new friends if she will just reconsider....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 19, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Love it!
> 
> The more Tea Baggers running in November ...the more Democrats win
> 
> Thanks Sarah Palin!



In light of the election results in today it seems you miscomprehended the situation as the canidates whom the tea partiers leaned towards all won.

Just saying.....maybe you should be careful what you wish for.


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!
> ...



Teabaggers would make great pets.  It takes less than sea monkeys or goldfish to sustain them.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A little faith goes a long way doesn't it


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



On the serious side I believe it will ..in November and 2012.  I don't doubt the baggers honestly believe whatever the plethora du jour of grievances they focus on..but the truth as I see it is that they are easily led to distraction and action.  Their frustration is easily channeled by opportunists so much so that they will be made to look even more foolish and undesirable as leaders at the whim of the real powers that be.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 19, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



There is no link.  This was an off-the-cuff remark that I made in an attempt at humor that failed.  I apologized for it.


----------



## csbarry (May 19, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Love it!
> 
> The more Tea Baggers running in November ...the more Democrats win
> 
> Thanks Sarah Palin!



Yeah, go ahead, you keep on dreaming.


----------



## csbarry (May 19, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> First, I was unaware that Murtha's seat was called yet. or that the candidate was a Tea Party candidate
> 
> Second, the only election that has happened tonight that is for the Tea Party is Rand Paul. Kudos to him, but his win is hardly a sweep.
> 
> Third, None of this at all determines how an Election primary in two years is going to turn out. Especially when no one is running yet. We don't even know if the President is going to run for reelection.



It doesn't matter if he does or not, he's a one term President.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 19, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> .....*Remind us what Democrats have done*, other than raising taxes, extending civil rights to terrorists, pissing off our allies, emboldening our enemies, raising taxes and wrecking the economy with new mandates.





> What a coincidence that you would ask about Democratic Party contibutions to America.  My grandpop, a member of the Democratic National Committee  and passed on a newsletter from Obama/Biden emphasizing what they consider to be their accomplishments over the last 15 months.  This is not designed as spin, it is internal Democratic Party correspondence.





> *~historic passage of comprehensive health care reform legislation despite intense GOP resistence.
> 
> ~the American economy has been pulled back from the brink of collapse.
> 
> ...



Tea Baggers got a bump, or maybe they did not.  The Administration usually takes a hit in the off-year election, and there was a lot of controversy over health care.  The Democratic Party has a lot to sell going into 2010 and 2012.  I am sorry that no one has stepped into Republican leadership to provide a real challenge the Democrat's approach.  President Obama stated he was willing to give up a second term to pass health care reform.  He is doing much better on health care fall-out than anyone projected.  I'd still be willing to bet that Obama/Biden win a second term.  I blame the Republicans for following a self-destruct stradegy in 2008.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 19, 2010)

What unadulterated bullshit.

Obama is a dictator who continues to wallow in excess and ignore the will of the people.

Everyone knows it except elitists who share his ideology.

Have fun with that when your fascists are thrown out on their asses.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 19, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> What unadulterated bullshit.
> 
> Obama is a dictator who continues to wallow in excess and ignore the will of the people.
> 
> ...



Well, I got to tell you, that 2008 election map looks like an Obama landslide.  The Republicans lost the few moderates they had to Obama.  All we have heard from Republicans is sour grapes, and this off-the-wall Tea Bagger stuff.  

2010 and 2012 look like safe bets for the Democrats.  And, as an independent I feel cheated.  Look at the candidates Republicans had in 2008, and here it is 2010 and Republicans don't even know who is running their party!  This is a democracy, I'd like to have a real choice for President.


----------



## Founder (May 19, 2010)

*Our Self-Appointed "Friends" Are Our Worst Enemies 

Conservative Believer Republicans, BEWARE of posters on these boards who say they want to "help" the Republican Party by cutting its heart out. These same phony pretend Republicans have dogged our party since our founding. They were telling Lincoln he couldn't win, and they were wrong then, and they are wrong now. 

Pay them no heed. Instead go in their face and call them what they are. They hate us and try to do us in in every way they can by giving us bad advice, and they even pretend to be one of us in order to be more effective at doing us in. The MSM is full of them. 

Look, you false "friends"  we don't need you, and we don't need, or want, your harmful advice on how to win. Go talk to your friends, the Democrats, and give them some of you wonderful advice. 

Everything you say is intended as a poison pill for the Republican Party. Get lost! *


----------



## Stainmaster (May 19, 2010)

Founder said:


> *Our Self-Appointed "Friends" Are Our Worst Enemies
> 
> Conservative Believer Republicans, BEWARE of posters on these boards who say they want to "help" the Republican Party by cutting its heart out. These same phony pretend Republicans have dogged our party since our founding. They were telling Lincoln he couldn't win, and they were wrong then, and they are wrong now.
> 
> ...



One would summize that you don't care about independents or our votes.  This based on the way you just dismissed moderate Republicans from their own party.  Turn your back on moderate Republicans, you would be throwing away about 10% of the vote.  Conservatives are doing more to hurt themselves than anyone else.  Read Founder's post, does she seem like the kind of person you would like to have a rational conversation with over coffee?  

Conservatives remind me more and more of children who have to have everything their own way.  They have not realized they are just not all that electorially significant. 

I wish you radicals, or Tea Baggers, or whatever you are, would realize you have no power base any more, and would just go away so the rest of us can focus on cleaning-up the mess your savior George W. Bush made.


----------



## Founder (May 19, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> > *Our Self-Appointed "Friends" Are Our Worst Enemies
> ...



*You are no Republican and I would bet have never voted GOP in your life. 

You are a double agent which is a favorite Democrat trick, a Trojan Horse, and Wolf in Sheep's clothing. Your advice is worthless. We are doing just fine without you, and will continue to do better and better the more we pay no attention to voices like yours. 

Every time we Republicans lean to the left we lose big time, and every time we bend far to the right we win. As a matter of fact Goldwater was really not Conservative enough which is why he lost. 

Reagan on the other hand was relentlessly extreme far right and won constantly, and Bush won because he was perceived to be far right. Gingrich took over Congress because he was far right, and so on. 

We TPs want to win elections and we know how to do it. Sarah was far right and beat both the Democrats and the Republicans in Alaska, and emerged with an 80% approval rating the highest of any governor in the nation. 

We know what we are doing, and don't need any advice from types like you. *


----------



## Stainmaster (May 19, 2010)

Founder said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Founder said:
> ...




You are correct.  As I stated, I am an independent, not Republican.  My dear Mrs. Bond, I am not a double-agent.  I have only voted in three Presidential elections, and I did vote for Arnie for Governor of California.  Like most Americans I did not vote for the side-show the Republicans offered in 2008.  And, so far I have not seen any Republican talent I like, unless Glenn Beck decides to run.

I think you might have it wrong about listening to voices other than mine, (like the ones in your head).  WE are the people, you are a fringe group who has been put out to pasture.  As an admitted Tea Partier/Bagger, you are making a wishful statement if you say you "win elections and we know how to do it."  You have alienated your own party moderates as well as indys.  You have no national leadership.  In the 2008 election you changed your pitch every week.  And, Republicans put an inexperienced nobody a heartbeat away from the Presidency.  The Republican Party is an international joke.

It is clear to one and all that you don't know "... know what we are doing," or John McCain would be president.  I am not giving you any advice, and if you are organizing some big political plan, you have your private USMB email.  Remember, this is a message board, everyone expresses their views....etc....etc....


----------



## mudwhistle (May 19, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Love it!
> 
> The more Tea Baggers running in November ...the more Democrats win
> 
> Thanks Sarah Palin!



Yeah...right.

You guys are in trouble with a capital "T"


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2010)

Founder said:


> *Our Self-Appointed "Friends" Are Our Worst Enemies
> 
> Conservative Believer Republicans, BEWARE of posters on these boards who say they want to "help" the Republican Party by cutting its heart out. These same phony pretend Republicans have dogged our party since our founding. They were telling Lincoln he couldn't win, and they were wrong then, and they are wrong now.
> 
> ...



Cry all you want with Allie and the others.  We the centrists and moderates will take this party back from you, probably not until after the disaster you are going to make for the GOP in 2012.  We then, who are better informed and understand Americanism far better than any of you, will exile you to the garbage dump of politics.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!
> ...


----------



## California Girl (May 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> > *Our Self-Appointed "Friends" Are Our Worst Enemies
> ...



Still whining on about your party of 1, huh Joke? 

Good luck with it.


----------



## Founder (May 20, 2010)

*


Stainmaster said:





Founder said:





Stainmaster said:



			One would summize that you don't care about independents or our votes.  This based on the way you just dismissed moderate Republicans from their own party.  Turn your back on moderate Republicans, you would be throwing away about 10% of the vote.  Conservatives are doing more to hurt themselves than anyone else.  Read Founder's post, does she seem like the kind of person you would like to have a rational conversation with over coffee?  

Conservatives remind me more and more of children who have to have everything their own way.  They have not realized they are just not all that electorially significant. 

I wish you radicals, or Tea Baggers, or whatever you are, would realize you have no power base any more, and would just go away so the rest of us can focus on cleaning-up the mess your savior George W. Bush made.
		
Click to expand...


You are no Republican and I would bet have never voted GOP in your life. 

You are a double agent which is a favorite Democrat trick, a Trojan Horse, and Wolf in Sheep's clothing. Your advice is worthless. We are doing just fine without you, and will continue to do better and better the more we pay no attention to voices like yours. 

Every time we Republicans lean to the left we lose big time, and every time we bend far to the right we win. As a matter of fact Goldwater was really not Conservative enough which is why he lost. 

Reagan on the other hand was relentlessly extreme far right and won constantly, and Bush won because he was perceived to be far right. Gingrich took over Congress because he was far right, and so on. 

We TPs want to win elections and we know how to do it. Sarah was far right and beat both the Democrats and the Republicans in Alaska, and emerged with an 80% approval rating the highest of any governor in the nation. 

We know what we are doing, and don't need any advice from types like you. 

Click to expand...



You are correct.  As I stated, I am an independent, not Republican.  My dear Mrs. Bond, I am not a double-agent.  I have only voted in three Presidential elections, and I did vote for Arnie for Governor of California.  Like most Americans I did not vote for the side-show the Republicans offered in 2008.  And, so far I have not seen any Republican talent I like, unless Glenn Beck decides to run.

I think you might have it wrong about listening to voices other than mine, (like the ones in your head).  WE are the people, you are a fringe group who has been put out to pasture.  As an admitted Tea Partier/Bagger, you are making a wishful statement if you say you "win elections and we know how to do it."  You have alienated your own party moderates as well as indys.  You have no national leadership.  In the 2008 election you changed your pitch every week.  And, Republicans put an inexperienced nobody a heartbeat away from the Presidency.  The Republican Party is an international joke.

It is clear to one and all that you don't know "... know what we are doing," or John McCain would be president.  I am not giving you any advice, and if you are organizing some big political plan, you have your private USMB email.  Remember, this is a message board, everyone expresses their views....etc....etc....
		
Click to expand...


First of all, I don't believe one single word you have said, NOTHING! I think you are a clever liar Democrat activist who has studied how to pull the right strings to pretend you are some kind of "Independent" so as to deceive real Republicans that might be susceptible to your deceptions. NOTE: Democrats are very fond of calling themselves "Independents" in order to avoid using their own dirty name. No one is fooled by you. You are no Independent of any sort. Go vote Democrat and stop lying about who you are and what you are up to. 

You are and expert at what you do, but I, and no other intelligent person would fall for it. Go away Democrat Operative,  and peddle your disinformation elsewhere. We are all on to you. *


----------



## Stainmaster (May 20, 2010)

Founder said:


> *First of all, I don't believe one single word you have said, NOTHING! I think you are a clever liar Democrat activist who has studied how to pull the right strings to pretend you are some kind of "Independent" so as to deceive real Republicans that might be susceptible to your deceptions. NOTE: Democrats are very fond of calling themselves "Independents" in order to avoid using their own dirty name. No one is fooled by you. You are no Independent of any sort. Go vote Democrat and stop lying about who you are and what you are up to.
> 
> You are and expert at what you do, but I, and no other intelligent person would fall for it. Go away Democrat Operative,  and peddle your disinformation elsewhere. We are all on to you. *[/B]



Boy, I don't know what you are on, but ask your doctor to reduce the dosage!  Why would it possibly make any difference to anyone if I was a Dem or an Indy?  Political views are political views.  This is political message board where people express themselves.  And, here again is the map of the 2008 election.  Main stream America made it's choice.  You are not main stream, you are a fanatic, a poor-loser, a Tea Bagger.





As I stated, I am an independent who has voted for Republicans as well as Democrats this is my choice, I decide.  If you reflect the attitude of what conservative Republicans are about these days, I might just vote a straight Democratic ticket, you are just too scary for words.  You and your entourage might want to cut back on the Seroquel XR.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fnCdAX-PWo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fnCdAX-PWo[/ame]


----------



## Founder (May 20, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> > *First of all, I don't believe one single word you have said, NOTHING! I think you are a clever liar Democrat activist who has studied how to pull the right strings to pretend you are some kind of "Independent" so as to deceive real Republicans that might be susceptible to your deceptions. NOTE: Democrats are very fond of calling themselves "Independents" in order to avoid using their own dirty name. No one is fooled by you. You are no Independent of any sort. Go vote Democrat and stop lying about who you are and what you are up to.
> ...



*Dear Stain, Please, Please, Please Vote a straight Democrat Ticket. I know you do anyway, so stop the blackmailing and extortion, you phony. *


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2010)

Oh, be still, our beating hearts!!! 

Founder reminds me of the loony in 2008 on one of the boards  predicting that white America, if Obama won, would be rioting in the streets.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh, be still, our beating hearts!!!
> 
> Founder reminds me of the loony in 2008 on one of the boards  predicting that white America, if Obama won, would be rioting in the streets.



It appears that Founder was being a little overly optimistic last night.

That or someone needs to show it where Pennsylvania is on a map.

Here's a hint, Flounder,  it ain't Kentucky.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 20, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> > *Dear Stain, Please, Please, Please Vote a straight Democrat Ticket. I know you do anyway, so stop the blackmailing and extortion, you phony. *
> ...



Flounder likes to throw out big words like "blackmail" and "extort" without fully knowing the meaning of them.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 20, 2010)

Founder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Founder said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...


----------



## Stainmaster (May 20, 2010)

Founder said:


> *Dear Stain, Please, Please, Please Vote a straight Democrat Ticket. I know you do anyway, so stop the blackmailing and extortion, you phony. *



It's Mr. Stainmaster to you babe.  You are begging me to vote a straight Democratic ticket, which frankly at this point I would consider just to give you a slap.

Now please, because I can't wait for you to read me big time on how and why I am "blackmailing," "extorting," and am a "phony."  I have nothing to hide, and I am sure USMB is just waiting to hear more about Stainmaster.


----------



## jillian (May 20, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Boy, I don't know what you are on, but ask your doctor to reduce the dosage!  Why would it possibly make any difference to anyone if I was a Dem or an Indy?  Political views are political views.  This is political message board where people express themselves.  And, here again is the map of the 2008 election.  Main stream America made it's choice.  You are not main stream, you are a fanatic, a poor-loser, a Tea Bagger.



you know, i'm really glad you posted that. the loons keep talking about 'we the people'... but 'we the people' voted in november 2008, resoundingly for the president. unlike his forerunner, he wasn't appointed to the presidency despite having lost the popular vote. So the whole "we the people" thing is just a bunch of whiners.


----------



## Founder (May 20, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Founder said:
> 
> 
> > *Dear Stain, Please, Please, Please Vote a straight Democrat Ticket. I know you do anyway, so stop the blackmailing and extortion, you phony. *
> ...



*Very relieved to hear you Mr. Stain, promising to vote a straight Demoncrat Ticket, we don't need any more Arlen Specter Republicans, and you sound an awful lot worse than he ever thought of being. Also glad to hear you are NOT trying to extort concessions from us Republican in order to keep your worthless vote. And that you are not Blackmailing us with your threat to vote "a straight democrat" ticket. 

By continuing to talk to me, you are only opening yourself up to being exposed for what you are, and I don't think you really want that. *


----------



## jillian (May 20, 2010)

poor sad nutbar ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 20, 2010)

Founder is a goof ball.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 20, 2010)

Founder said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Founder said:
> ...



I never promised to vote a straight Democratic ticket, I said I was inclined to do it to give you a slap.  Wouldn't your encouraging me to vote Democratic put you at cross purposes?

I said I thought Arlen Specter was a "colorful" member of Congress.

I did not know anyone's vote was worthless.  Now that is a stupid statement, even for you!

Expose me all you want.  If you keep your nasty Tea Bagger sex talk out of it.  You will find I am an average American who knows you as the small minded fanatic when he hears one.  And again, I display a map which proves my point about you as an extremist.


----------



## boedicca (May 20, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> Yes, and she'll be back.  You know I think she cuts and pastes from other threads.  Speaking of other threads, I have been doing some research on *Tea Baggers*.  It looks like they MAY be trying to make a serious start at a third party.




Yet more spewing about his favorite fetish on the part of Skidmarks.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 20, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and she'll be back.  You know I think she cuts and pastes from other threads.  Speaking of other threads, I have been doing some research on *Tea Baggers*.  It looks like they MAY be trying to make a serious start at a third party.
> ...



You know, I really should thank the Tea Baggers on USMB.  I have a high pressure job, working with a lot of creative people.  By keeping USMB on during my 4 week days of work, I can relax.  I can focus on my responsibilities, and can always share a laugh with co-workers at the garbage that pours out of the Tea Baggers.  God, we pray you get your own political party off the ground.  Then you can be held responsible for your actions.


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



Thank you for changing your avatar.  It was dificult watching you and your friend cavorting naked in the shower.  I consciously avoided threads with that image looming.


----------



## Stainmaster (May 20, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



It took you guys long enough to figure out something was going on, but you still didn't get it correct.  The avatar change is temporary, the other one will be back.  The emphasis now is on "surfing the net," get it, Bear Surfboards made here in Southern California, "surfing the net?"

Never mind, you have to be here.  Here is a movie clip.  

The writer/director of the surfing saga, "Big Wednesday" was John Milius a Republican and the director of "Red Dawn."  Can you believe me drawing inspiration for a Republican?  Tea Baggers are so lost.  You really need to get together and form your own legitimate political party.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADDJwqqQbv8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADDJwqqQbv8[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (May 20, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Founder is a goof ball.



It's Delta Chi Pledge name is "Flounder"..............


----------

